# LOL: Dry Water Retrieving Dog



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/23990288/11280669/name/Schlauer_Hund1.wmv


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I cannot get anything to open up. Is it just me?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I cannot get anything to open up. Is it just me?


Here's a copy at another link : Picasa Web Albums - Joan Baumbach

Perhaps it will work for you.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Hilarious and so smart, it's scary!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha. No way!


----------

